# Pampers 'silent night' commercial...



## curlyfry (Feb 16, 2005)

Have you seen this? I think it's supposed to be sweet and touching. It's all of these beautiful babies sleeping, with the song 'silent night' playing in the backround. But, it's soooo sad! All of these babies are sleeping alone in a crib. The last line, they pan out, while singing, "sleeep in heavenly peace", and there's this lonely babe in a giant crib by himself.







Then the slogan reads "Peace on Earth...Pampers"

I got tears in my eyes, but for the wrong reason! I just hate that this is the norm. Why couldn't those babes be snuggled up with their mammas in bed?? Now, that would have been touching!


----------



## sarahmck (Feb 11, 2005)

I haven't seen this commercial, but your description reminds me of another depressing commercial. I live in The Netherlands. There's this commercial here that shows a tiny hiccuping baby lying on his back wearing just a diaper. The camera pans around him while they play a song that goes "wonderful baby, living on love..." Then the camera pulls back and you see that he's lying alone in an incubator in an empty room. The commercial is for the energy company. I just don't get that ad. It's clearly supposed to be touching in some way. But when they pan back and you see how this baby is all alone in a machine with no one around, it seems very sad to me. How can anyone find that uplifting?


----------



## mom2owen1 (May 12, 2005)

i have seen that commercial, a couple times. i found myself watching it so intently trying to see if every baby was in a crib - there were a couple that were such closeups, you really couldn't tell right away. after watching a couple times i was sure they were all crib babies.

made me sad too. i so enjoy cosleeping!

kris


----------



## Liliana (Jan 13, 2004)

I was also upset by this commercial, because it somehow implies that if you aren't using a disposable you are disrupting your child's sleep. Lots of cloth diapered babies sleep just fine. Same with those families who practice EC at night. My daughter sleeps right through potty trips some nights then settles back into deeper sleep cause her bladder is empty.

They probably couldn't show co-sleeping in the add for liability issues since some "official" sources say it is unsafe.


----------



## MilkyMcGee (Jan 30, 2005)

reminds me of a print ad that I see in SO many magazines and it makes me crazy.

Baby is sleeping all alone in the crib, wearing just a diaper, and off in the distance is mom and dad in their own room Co-Sleeping with a DOG.
How is it ok to sleep with your dog and not your kid? Ugh!


----------



## PinksMommy (May 31, 2005)

I think that one is for Johnson's bedtime babywash or something. The lavender scented stuff. I know what you mean.
There's a Pampers ad on the back of some parenting magazine that I keep seeing at the store. There's a baby standing up in a crib in a bright sunny room. He's smiling and wearing a Pampers and a t-shirt. The caption reads "Guess there is no wrong side of the bed in your room."
Ew. Like wearing a certain kind of diaper puts you in a better mood? And it bugs me that a baby has to be alone in their own room too.


----------



## m9m9m9 (Jun 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NicoleyWoley*
reminds me of a print ad that I see in SO many magazines and it makes me crazy.

Baby is sleeping all alone in the crib, wearing just a diaper, and off in the distance is mom and dad in their own room Co-Sleeping with a DOG.
How is it ok to sleep with your dog and not your kid? Ugh!

Have you noticed in this ad that the parents are sleeping under a thick blanket with pajamas on and the poor baby is lying in a crib in just a diaper. Its cold enough for the parents to need pjs and a thick blanket but the baby just needs the Pamper! Its the silliest ad I have ever seen!

Maggie


----------



## Salema (Aug 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NicoleyWoley*
Baby is sleeping all alone in the crib, wearing just a diaper, and off in the distance is mom and dad in their own room Co-Sleeping with a DOG.
How is it ok to sleep with your dog and not your kid? Ugh!











Funny, that argument is how I won over dh to the idea of co-sleeping.
If the dog stays in our room, the baby does too!


----------



## maylea_moon (Mar 4, 2005)

LOL. Oh man, I haaatteee seeing ads with a couple in bed with a HUGE freaking dog sleeping with them and their baby in a cage in the other room. That makes zero sense! There was also a survey done in either Parents magazine or Parenting magazine where the majority of moms said they'd rather their pet sleep with them than their baby. That just boggles my mind! My husband and I sleep with our 15 month old son AND our 3 cats and I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## quelindo (May 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *m9m9m9*
Have you noticed in this ad that the parents are sleeping under a thick blanket with pajamas on and the poor baby is lying in a crib in just a diaper. Its cold enough for the parents to need pjs and a thick blanket but the baby just needs the Pamper! Its the silliest ad I have ever seen!

Maggie

OMG! That's always bothered me too. It's not bad enough that the baby has to sleep alone while the DOG gets to sleep snuggled up with the mom and dad...but the baby is just in a diaper!


----------



## bluelightblues (Mar 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maylea_moon*
LOL. Oh man, I haaatteee seeing ads with a couple in bed with a HUGE freaking dog sleeping with them and their baby in a cage in the other room.


That's hilarious! Whoever used the dog argument to get dh to cosleep: genius! I'm using that on my sister whenever she starts her family. She has s-lo-w-l-y come around on some of dh and my heretofore "eccentric" practices. the perspective of this thread is why I love MDC. Ya'll are paying attention to the parents' jammies!! So glad i can get my head adjusted on this board whenever i need it!!








much love to you all!!


----------

